# Crab Died... Or Did It?



## PhilK (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey all. I got home from uni today (studying.. shoot me..) to find one of my little crabs lying on it's back between two rocks. This thing had been acting weird for a few days.. Sitting really close to the surface and waggling his legs all funny-like, so I figured he was on his way out...

I was very sad and went to pick up his body. When I got it it was completely hollow, and the back part of it was open like a hinge. I looked around and there was a brand new crab (complete with two regrown legs) brandishing his little claws at me!

He moulted! Hooray !


----------



## mines bigger (Oct 31, 2007)

congrats any pics??


----------



## scorps (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah pics or it didnt hapen


----------



## Khagan (Oct 31, 2007)

Haha that must have been a relief!


----------



## bitey (Oct 31, 2007)

wow, yeah were are the pickies


----------



## PhilK (Oct 31, 2007)

Damn I threw the shed into the hedges 'cause it was kinda gross and flimsy. Will try and find it tomorrow to get photos of it!


----------



## mines bigger (Oct 31, 2007)

or the "new" crab


----------



## PhilK (Oct 31, 2007)

Here is a photo of the new crab. You can kinda see 2 new (they're whiter) legs.

This is the worst photo I think I've ever taken. Taken photos of things underwater is damn near impossible without proper light.


----------



## bylo (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow thats a good sign


----------



## PhilK (Oct 31, 2007)

Could be the protein from the crickets, bylo?


----------



## dezza09 (Oct 31, 2007)

Cool

My Yabbie did that to me all the time,

I could never find him just his shell, then a few hours later when I'd go to get rid of what I thought was his body I'd find him sitting there eating it.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Nov 1, 2007)

*Congrats mate. Bet he's hungry now! *


----------



## Naxx (Nov 1, 2007)

hah thats a cute storey, i like it ive always loved hermit crabs, they are so dang cute!


----------



## PhilK (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah he was hungry. Ate a cricket and a stray millipede today!


----------



## Naxx (Nov 1, 2007)

thats heaps cool! i never really thought about what they would eat but makes sence.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 1, 2007)

They eat eeevvverything


----------

